# Where to get Aluminum bars for DIY LED lighting?



## scorpionking (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey everyone,

know any place I can get aluminum bars to build a custom heat sink for LED fixture? I estimate I would need around 10 feet of it (6x 20" sections). Also, there are so many types of alloys (like 6063), i have no idea which one to pick to make a heat sink.

There are a few places around Vancouver (that I googled):
-Alaskan Copper
-Samuel.com
-Metal Supermarkets Burnaby
-Wilkinson Steel and Metals

Any recommendations? Anyone know a good place other than what I listed?

(I was inspired after seeing seahorse_fanatic's set up)


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try eBay. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

home Depot,Princess for aluminum channel, I got some nice curved chunks on ebay a while back.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

metal Mart...one in Langley, one in port kells


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

ditto for metal supermarket in Port Kells

They often sell off end cuts cheaply and will sell you what you need not just full lengths.(Cut to length) Although, if you were going into business building led fixtures Alaskan Copper and Brass would probably be the most economic for large amounts.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

i know few people work with Aluminum in surrey 1 of them is a family friend , idk if a car radiator would work too i can get ff


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

You can use metal conduit pipes from home depot.


----------



## scorpionking (Jan 13, 2014)

metal supermarkets on venture $3.50 per pound of aluminum from their scrap bin, lots of options.


----------

